# OLYMPUS LS-3 Voice Recorder



## Liz1990 (Apr 7, 2012)

I Just bought it and it is great!

I was wondering how can I obtain a serial key or an installation CD for Olympus Sonority Plus? I have seen its review and it is a really nice software. I live in Greece and it is not available through Olympus' official site. E-Bay does not have it either. Any suggestions?

Or any suggestion for other sound editing software?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------

